
All paid targeting options available on social media platforms - louisv
https://www.notion.so/Targeting-Explorer-7e283ffd84d242abbbfce67476878d0f
======
egypturnash
Damn this site sure does not want to let you use the arrow keys on your
keyboard to scroll the page. It starts highlighting individual lines instead
and completely consumes home/end.

~~~
thunderbong
That's because it's an app, not a site [0]

As @jklinger410 mentioned, it's a combination of notes, to do, personal wiki
and other stuff.

[0]: [https://www.notion.so](https://www.notion.so)

~~~
crtlaltdel
im not sure UX criticism is irrelevant if the subject is an “app” or a “site”.

~~~
Spivak
It does when the criticism is "web application with its own keybindings
doesn't behave like a document."

Like if this was a Google Docs link I don't think you would flinch at the idea
that arrow down moves the cursor instead of scrolling the page.

~~~
danShumway
What is the point of an arrow key highlighting individual blocks if the
individual blocks aren't editable and don't have any actions associated with
them?

I don't know much about Notion, but if it's trying to be a platform that
allows you to share notes and documents, its keybinding ought to be rethought.
These are really bad shortcuts for a document presentation platform.

And if it's not a document presentation platform, the author shouldn't have
used it that way.

If someone linked me a document that was a read-only Excel file where every
paragraph was a different cell, I'd complain about that too -- because the
content doesn't fit the medium it's posted in.

From a content perspective, this is a document masquerading as an app. What
about this page is an app? I can't edit it, there aren't any dynamic
calculations happening, the data isn't clearly separated into a table format.
When I click to expand a section, I get a loading icon... and then pure text
pops up that could have just been embedded into the page from the start.
There's nothing that distinguishes this from a normal webpage except that the
shortcuts are unintuitive.

------
dvt
Having worked in ad-tech for the past 5 year or so, this is a pretty awesome
list.

I think that there's still a lot of confusion and opaqueness when it comes to
targeting and advertising -- the platforms (GOOG/FB/SNAP/etc.) make it
purposefully confusing imo. There's probably some kind of start-up idea here
(marketing/targeting for regular folks).

~~~
louisv
Just having all the targeting options under one dashboard is already a very
significant improvement in the strategy step that any PPC manager must think
about.

All the stress and energy spent going back and forth between ad platforms
really only favors the installed players.

------
jklinger410
Just wanted to chime in that Notion is amazing and completely solved my needs
for: notes, to do, personal wiki, link storage, etc.

I hadn't even thought of using it as a public web page. Even better!

~~~
Yabood
Notion is great, but I cancelled my account immediately after finding out they
use fullstory. Yes I can opt out, but the risk is too high for private notes,
especially when using different browsers or multiple machines which I often
do.

I should say that I have nothing against fullstory, we use it for our own saas
application.

Edit: typo.

~~~
junipertea
I don't know about fullstory, what is wrong with it?

~~~
LeonB
I’m not sure either. I searched and found this, and now think the issue is
with the level of tracking.

[https://www.wired.com/story/the-dark-side-of-replay-
sessions...](https://www.wired.com/story/the-dark-side-of-replay-sessions-
that-record-your-every-move-online/)

------
cm2012
I manage millions in ad spend. Targeting with individual, manual options is
not efficient for most advertisers. Most performance advertisers target using
lookalikes and algorithmic targeting based on optimizing for conversions.

~~~
louisv
This is 100% correct, but this list is more about knowing if some ad platform
can be a good place to launch ads to a cold audience (that are more targeted
for the product) - because, after a while, every single one of the 6 ad
platforms allow for lookalike audiences and those will be much more
profitable.

------
joosters
It’s missing “Show HN” in the list, surely this story also counts as a
targeted ad?

------
gravypod
LinkedIn supports Age and Gender demographics? That's something I'd like to
learn a lot more about.

~~~
louisv
Not for job offers, as that would break Federal law - but for all else, it's
good to go (but very ineffective just by itself).

------
soared
If you think this is bad... social has very very weak targeting compared to
open web. (DSPs like google's dv360 and the trade desk).

google 'oracle data directory' :)

~~~
libertine
From my experience social, namely the largest one - Facebook - delivers way
better results than any solution from DSPs.

People forget that the medium itself is important, not just the data.

(Let's not forget that the data directory reach, from the first page of search
results has the reach of part of US Households, it doesn't have the global
reach a social network like Facebook has).

So I disagree: some social platforms have great targeting compared to open
web.

------
danShumway
Pretty interesting guide. I'm looking forward to digging into this.

I really appreciate you putting the time into building it and sharing it, info
like this is hard to find.

~~~
louisv
Thanks Dan and if you need any help finding targeting options or using the
knowledge base just email the address in my profile.

------
aresant
Hey Louis - how to get in touch? Impressive guide and would like to learn more
about what you do -

~~~
louisv
Sure aresant, just email the address in my profile - thanks.

------
standardUser
This is great by why in the world have you hijacked the back/forward buttons?

------
rrggrr
Good job, but what about retargeting?

~~~
louisv
I'll probably do it in a version 2.0 of my knowledge base, but almost every
platform offers the exact same type of retargeting, so it's not that
insightful.

